
Tesla CEO Elon Musk named their baby XÆA-12 Musk - webninja
https://www.today.com/parents/elon-musk-reveals-how-pronounce-name-newborn-son-x-12-t181087
======
mellow2020

        He said, "Now you just fought one hell of a fight
        And I know you hate me, and you got the right
        To kill me now, and I wouldn't blame you if you do.
        But ya ought to thank me, before I die,
        For the gravel in ya guts and the spit in ya eye
        Cause I'm the son of a bitch that named you 'Sue'."
    

\-- Johnny Cash, "A Boy Named Sue"

~~~
mydongle
Elon playing the long game. Have your child be bullied by other children to
teach them life lessons since society has made parental disciplining taboo.

~~~
yohann305
Having read Elon’s biography book, Elon made a school just for his kids. It is
doubtful any bullying will happen. On a side note, Elon will share the unique
school curriculum with you if you decide to create your own school.

